# The "Blue Screen Of Death".



## anandk (Oct 15, 2006)

The "Blue Screen Of Death".

users of windows system r sure to have experienced, at one point or another, the terrors of “The Fatal Exception”, commonly called the "Blue Screen Of Death", or BSOD.

when windows encounters a condition that compromises safe system operation (i.e.,a “bug”), the system halts. this condition is called a bug check. its also commonly referred to as a system crash, a kernel error, a system fault, or a Stop error.

in general, there are not too many options for any type of recovery. normally, one tries to just "reboot" the pc in the hope    that the BSOD occurred because of a rare condition of some driver which was overlooked in coding and testing. but if the BSOD persists, there are some tactics that may be employed to repair the system there are over 250 "documented" BSOD codes. 

take this example, for instance; the most common bsod is :

Bugcode 0xA - IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
This is a fairly common BSOD that occurs when a driver has illegally accessed a memory location while NT is operating at a specific IRQL. This is a driver coding error, akin to trying to access an invalid memory location.
Parameters:
1 - memory location that was referenced
2 - IRQL at time of reference
3 - 0 == read, 1 == write
4 - code addressed which referenced memory
Recovery/Workaround:
There is none. This is a fatal error and is a driver coding error.

usually when a bsod occurs, it stays for a second b4 the pc imdtly restarts. this way we r unable to read what is written. to get around it, one has to disable the auto pc restart option as follows : rt click mycomp>proprerties>advanced>startup&systemrecovery>settings>unclick 
automatically restart. knowing the error code, can help identify the problem/solution.

 u can download The Blue Screen Of Death (BSOD) Primer from 
*www.sun.com/desktop/products/sunpci/bsod.pdf
it opens as a pdf file in ur browser. click on 'save a copy' to save it.

in a lighter vein, u can also download the BSOD screensaver from 
*www.sysinternals.com/Utilities/BlueScreen.html

to create ur own BSOD check here
*articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10877_11-5710338.html


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 15, 2006)

I liked the BSOD Screen Saver


----------



## sourav (Oct 15, 2006)

let me try


----------



## rajas (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice article.

one important thing is that..system does start to windows in any mode when you get the error 0xA - IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL. Most of the time you end up in reinstall.


----------



## nikhilrao (Oct 17, 2006)

I am trying out ZA Internet Suite and am getting BSOD almost 2-3 times  in a day. What to do ? But nice info. Thanks.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice tut .. thanx


----------



## executioner (Oct 23, 2006)

what does BAD_POOL_CALL(or something but it had bad pool) mean??It came while upgrading win 2000 to win xp sp2 (i first gave the option to download new setup files.when it was taking too much time i closed the installation by task manager and started it again without downloading the setup files .it was going ok for a while but then this showed up.)


----------



## aakash_mishra (Oct 23, 2006)

hey executioner if you are talking about BAD_POOL_HEADER Error

here is the link for it *www.tweaksforgeeks.com/BAD_POOL_HEADER.html


----------



## ruthless (Oct 23, 2006)

Well I see that Driver _IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL error sometimes when I try to connect to the net.
Is there any way to get around this erroR?

BTW cool post


----------



## niku_19jan (Nov 26, 2006)

ruthless said:
			
		

> Well I see that Driver _IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL error sometimes when I try to connect to the net.
> Is there any way to get around this erroR?
> 
> BTW cool post



i get this same error whn i tried to play nfs most wanted, this error comes whn u hav installed some driver which is not compaitble so check it n reinstall the driver or roll back it.


----------



## anandk (Nov 26, 2006)

this one usually involves faulty device drivers and DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL is the most common BSOD a driver can do. 

this is a very good link which gives solutions to most bsod's. 
hope it helps you ! *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/r/auskosten.gif
click *aumha.org/win5/kbestop.htm


----------



## pra_2006 (Nov 26, 2006)

hi i have also this problem i have windows XP Sp2 whenever i run Pinnacle PCTV and windows mediaplayer 11 my computer shows blue screen and say the computer is restated anyone have solution pls reply me


----------



## anandk (Nov 26, 2006)

pra_2006 said:
			
		

> hi i have also this problem i have windows XP Sp2 whenever i run Pinnacle PCTV and windows mediaplayer 11 my computer shows blue screen and say the computer is restated anyone have solution pls reply me



do this first - disable the auto pc restart option as follows : 
rt click mycomp>proprerties>advanced>startup&systemrecovery >settings>unclick automatically restart.
then read the contents, note the code and c if the primer or aumha link helps u.


----------



## ketanbodas (Dec 25, 2006)

Help Pls, these days, since yesterday, I am getting this
No-More-IRP-Stack-Location
error. What to do   I get it almost 4 times a day.


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 25, 2006)

The Screen saver looks very real.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 25, 2006)

^^ Yes it does....


----------



## anandk (Dec 25, 2006)

now get ur bsod analysed online :

*Microsoft® Online Crash Analysis * *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/r/wrysmiley.gif

Microsoft® is committed to making Windows the most reliable operating system available. New and enhanced features contribute to increased reliability, and additional resources, including Microsoft Online Crash Analysis (MOCA), provide information to help you optimize your system. 

How it works : If you experience a blue screen crash event, or Stop error, while using Microsoft Windows XP, you can upload the error report to our site for analysis. 

What to expect :Microsoft actively analyzes all error reports and prioritizes them based on the number of customers affected by the Stop error covered in the error report. We will try to determine the cause of the Stop error you submit...

go here if u keep getting the "wonderful" bsod regularly  
*oca.microsoft.com/en/Welcome.aspx

========================================================

_this useful link also lists most bsod's and then links to their solutions._*www.all-windows.com/win_exception.html


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 25, 2006)

Its a little off topic but I would like to mention it here anyway. How many of you have kept disabled the service "Send error report"? That is the first thing I do, along several others after every Windows reinstall. But shouldn't we be really sending those error reports to Microsoft and help them to develop a bug free OS? Driver errors, system crashes and BSODs could be reduced if we cooperate with them, IMO.

Having said that, the mentioned service is still disabled on my system *www.nearlygood.com/smilies/yucky.gif


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 25, 2006)

^^
Congrats to become a "Distinguished Member"  
Welcome to the team


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice info Andy 
cong-rats blackpearl


----------



## anandk (Dec 25, 2006)

hey congrats blackpearl  u r now among the elite few.
thanx all those who like the thread


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 25, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Its a little off topic but I would like to mention it here anyway. How many of you have kept disabled the service "Send error report"? That is the first thing I do, along several others after every Windows reinstall. But shouldn't we be really sending those error reports to Microsoft and help them to develop a bug free OS? Driver errors, system crashes and BSODs could be reduced if we cooperate with them, IMO.
> 
> Having said that, the mentioned service is still disabled on my system *www.nearlygood.com/smilies/yucky.gif


I send every error report.


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks guys 

Good work Tech Geek!!


----------



## joey_182 (Feb 11, 2007)

screen saver is really cool..
and thnx anandk....


----------



## anandk (Aug 19, 2007)

have updated my site. posting here too IN SHORT :

*TROUBLE-SHOOTING WINDOWS VISTA STOP ERRORS / BSOD's.*

First & Foremost, see if a System Restore or Last Known Good Configuration to resolve this issue.

Else, then run your ant-virus and anti-spyware and your PC Junk/Registry Cleaner. After this, Run the Windows Check Disk Utility.

Then try to identify if you've made any software or hardware change or modification.

In most cases, software is the victim and not the cause of BSOD's. So don’t rule out hardware problems. It could be damaged hard disks, defective physical RAM, overheated CPU chips or anything else !

Check if you can see a driver name in the error details. If you can, then simply disabling, removing, or rolling back that driver to an earlier version can help solve that problem. Network interface cards, disk controllers and Video Adapters are the culprits, most often.

Check your memory. Use Vista's Memory Diagnostic Tool. Go to Control Panel and type "memory" in the Search box. Under Administrative Tools, click Diagnose Your Computer’s Memory Problems. In the Windows Memory Diagnostics Tool, shown here, select one of the options. 

Check your system BIOS carefully Is an update available from the manufacturer of the system or motherboard? Check the BIOS documentation carefully; resetting all BIOS options to their defaults can sometimes resolve an issue caused by overtweaking.

Check if you are you low on system resources? Sometimes a critical shortage of Disk Space or RAM can cause BSOD's.

Check if system file has been damaged? Work in Safe Mode, as only the core drivers and services are activated. If your system starts in Safe Mode but not normally, you very likely have a problem driver. Try running Device Manager in Safe Mode and uninstalling the most likely suspect. Or run System Restore in Safe Mode.

*15 MOST COMMON STOP ERRORS / BSOD's IN WINDOWS.*

STOP 0x000000D1 or DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_OR_EQUAL
Probably the most common BSOD ! Occurs when a driver has illegally accessed a memory location while NT is operating at a specific IRQL. This is a driver coding error, akin to trying to access an invalid memory location. Recovery/Workaround:Usually none. But these may help KB810093 , KB316208 & KB810980.

STOP 0x0000000A or IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
A kernel-mode process or driver attempted to access a memory location without authorization. This Stop error is typically caused by faulty or incompatible hardware or software. The name of the offending device driver often appears in the Stop error and can provide an important clue to solving the problem. If the error message points to a specific device or category of devices, try removing or replacing devices in that category. If this Stop error appears during Setup, suspect an incompatible driver, system service, virus scanner, or backup program. This KB314063 may show you the direction.

STOP 0x00000050 or PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
A hardware driver or system service requested data that was not in memory. The cause may be defective physical memory or incompatible software,especially remote control and antivirus programs. If the error occurs immediately after installing a device driver or application, try to use Safe Mode to remove the driver or uninstall the program. For more information, see KB894278 & KB183169.

STOP 0x000000C2 or BAD_POOL_CALLER
A kernel-mode process or driver attempted to perform an illegal memory allocation. The problem can often be traced to a bug in a driver or software. It is also occasionally caused by a failure in a hardware device. For more information, see KB265879.

STOP OX000000ED or UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME
Occurs if Windows if unable to access the volume containing the boot files. But if you get this message while updating TO Vista, check that you have compatible drivers for the disk controller and also re-check the drive cabling, and ensure that it is configured properly. If you're reusing ATA-66 or ATA-100 drivers, make sure you have an 80-connector cable, and not the standard 40-connector IDE cable. See KB297185 and KB315403.

...etc...

More at READY-RECKONER : Windows Vista 'Stop Errors' or 'The Blue Screen Of Death'


----------

